# ND Huntin'



## MNNR (Oct 6, 2007)

Going out to North Dakota soon to do a little duck hunting...a couple of buddies have been out scouting for me and found some dandy pot holes in their area. Apparently ducks are landing there pretty much constantly about 45 min before dark. Question for all of you is would you even waste your time going out there early when really there is no birds around or would you just wait approx. an hour before dark and head out there?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

find a field they are feeding, don't bust the roost and you can hunt them the whole time your out here. you shoot the roost one night adn they'll be gone


----------



## MNNR (Oct 6, 2007)

What do you mean roost? I really won't be out there long and want to make sure I have a good hunt.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

the place the ducks and geese sleep at night, its a safe place and once its shot up they will leave the area, type roost in search and there should be few discussions about it.[/list]


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys, judging from his username "MNNR" which IMO stands for "Minnesote non resident" and the fact that these are his firsts two posts under that name all he is doing is trying to stir up the pot.


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

Exactly! Besides just because you see some birds going in a pothole at dusk, that doesn't mean its a roost.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

123kidd said:


> Exactly! Besides just because you see some birds going in a pothole at dusk, that doesn't mean its a roost.


I disagree. In fact, wouldn't that be the definition of the roost?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Robert A. Langager said:


> 123kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! Besides just because you see some birds going in a pothole at dusk, that doesn't mean its a roost.
> ...


no, usually ducks pile into a pothole right before dark, then sneakily after dark they all decide to head to the local tavern where they tie one off. then after getting into numerous fights and hitting on some ugly ducklings, they fly crookedly into the nearest city lagoon, and that is called a roost. not trying to be a dink, but some people really amaze me.


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

so tonight when I'm driving around a spot a pothole, a 2-3 acre piece of water, and watch 8 gadwalls, 12 mallards and 4 pintails drop in, you would consider that a roost? If that's the case, I am ruining everyone else's hunt if I walk in there at daybreak on Monday morning and hunt those 24 birds?

I would consider a roost a large piece of water holding 150+ birds.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

123kidd said:


> so tonight when I'm driving around a spot a pothole, a 2-3 acre piece of water, and watch 8 gadwalls, 12 mallards and 4 pintails drop in, you would consider that a roost? If that's the case, I am ruining everyone else's hunt if I walk in there at daybreak on Monday morning and hunt those 24 birds?
> 
> I would consider a roost a large piece of water holding 150+ birds.


yes, then chances are those 20 some birds are roosting there. however unless there was an extreme coldfront that pushed all but those 20 some birds out of the state, chances are most guys aren't looking to set a field spread on those 20. yes, that may be what those birds are roosting on, but when we talk about a roost, we generally mean a larger body of water holding a larger number of birds. in the case of ducks , if there is many smaller "chain" potholes, then the ducks may split up into smaller groups and use many of these smaller sloughs in an area as their roost. in my opinion this should be treated as a roost, since chances are these smaller roost ponds are located within a close proximity to one another and chances are a few early shots will not only scare the birds on the immediate pond, but the 20-100 birds in the next 15 small ponds. understand?


----------



## MNNR (Oct 6, 2007)

roost or no roost...I'm only going to be there a couple of days so I'm gonna have a good hunt. I really don't care if birds are gone after I leave.


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

why??? Get in your truck take an hour drive, find a field and kill some birds. It's most likely one of people's pet peeves so I suggest you dont do it or just keep it too yourself.........but I hope you have a good hunt none the less


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

MNNR said:


> roost or no roost...I'm only going to be there a couple of days so I'm gonna have a good hunt. I really don't care if birds are gone after I leave.


Won't be too much longer before this thread gets shut down. Call it a sneaking suspicion............

Great mindset MNNR. And to think people wonder why some here are touchy about roosts and NRs............


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

MNNR send me a pm, Id be happy to show you around, and I bet I know a sh!t load of other guys that would like to come with me! Way to make an *** of yourself!! Stay Home


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> roost or no roost...I'm only going to be there a couple of days so I'm gonna have a good hunt. I really don't care if birds are gone after I leave


And yet people wonder why many ND residents have the attitude they do towards the "blue plates"....Unbelievable... :eyeroll:


----------



## Duckslayer04 (Oct 2, 2005)

It just comes down to a little respect, it goes a long way.....I wouldnt do that in my home town so when I come out to nodak, i treat it the same way.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*MNNR*

There is no written rule or point of law that says you cannot hunt a waterfowl roosting area. In fact it is a common practice in many areas outside of ND.

Many people, some very prominent, from the outdoors world like to take shots at us ND waterfowl boys and call us a me first group because we want to preserve quality waterfowl hunting into the season.

We have learned through the years that if you field hunt ducks or hunt transition sloughs and leave the roost alone that some ducks seem to stay around and even in the absents of a migration from Canada you can get a very good quality field hunt in the same field as little as 4 to 5 days apart and depending on feeding conditions the field could be good for a couple of days in a row.

Pretty simple concept, give the ducks a place to feel safe for some rest in the evening and they will continue to return to that area.

Mr. Hustad wrote this a few years back and it was recently in a pretty popular ND magazine, Dakota Country.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/ducktips.php

I suggest you read up a little, I hope it changes your thinking process about waterfowl hunting. If not there are not many resident or nonresident hunters who know what waterfowl hunting in ND is all about that are going to cut you any slack at all. My gut feeling is that you are just trying to start a whizzzin match if that is the case I will lock this up faster that your duck call goes quack. If you want a discussion on the merits of different styles of hunting ducks lets have a civil discussion.

Bob


----------



## MNNR (Oct 6, 2007)

alright alright....I just posted this thread because I get sick and tired of ND residents claiming that "MN NR's" show no respect (even though this thread doesn't&#8230;sorry), are always busting roost's, and trespass. Granted some probably do. I hunt North Dakota, matter of fact I used to live there and it's not necessarily the non-residents screwing things up for everybody. I was just making a point. Sorry to rile everyone up on a Sunday night. I guess I have a weird sense of humor. Hope everybody had a great weekend of hunting.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Good example [email protected]#it. Boot this fool off. :withstupid:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

MNNR said:


> alright alright....I just posted this thread because I get sick and tired of ND residents claiming that "MN NR's" show no respect


Didn't I say,



NDtrapper said:


> Guys, judging from his username "MNNR" which IMO stands for "Minnesote non resident" and the fact that these are his firsts two posts under that name all he is doing is trying to stir up the pot.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

This pothole you are talking about is NOT a roost and sounds perfect to set up on. I would tell your buddies to scout the pothole a day or two before your arrival.

What day did your buddies scout? A week ago we had a full moon and that would be the reason why they are coming in 45 minutes to early.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good call ND, I thought the same thing, but stayed off. I didn't want to be one kicked off.

I woulden't know what to do with my time with no NODAK?!<>!

Im guessing he has another username, with only 4 posts, and that name, do alittle digging and find out what his other name is..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

PotStirrer said:


> Sorry to rile everyone up on a Sunday night. I guess I have a weird sense of humor.


This had *NOTHING* to do with a sense of humor. You just are trying to backpedal and make excuses...



hunt4P&Y said:


> Im guessing he has another username, with only 4 posts, and that name, do alittle digging and find out what his other name is..


I hope he wasn't foolish enough to think otherwise.

I'm quite sure we know who he is...

Tell me... were you trying to be removed from here entirely?

Ryan


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

MNNR said:


> a couple of buddies have been out scouting for me and found some dandy pot holes in their area.


This waterhole might be a good place to catch a PERCH???????? :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This thread had no purpose put to rile things up.So why let some yahoo making his first post get everyone headed in that direction.

You are right Robert.....time to make it go away.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Wingmaster said:


> Good example [email protected]#it. Boot this fool off. :withstupid:


I was kinda wondering if Wingmaster is trying to get the boot too. One poster stirring up the pot doesn't justify another's name-calling.


----------

